# استفسار



## MARSHIEL (6 نوفمبر 2005)

اخوانى اخواتى

ممكن اعرف هيدى المنتدى اى دولة تابع

وممكن لو فى منتديات مسحية
تناية تحطوها
هون

لانى جديد على الانتر نت واستخدام الويب

وبارككم الرب

وتحياااااااااتى


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2005)

المنتدى هذا يشمل كل مسيحيي العالم العربي, يعني منتدى شامل...
في مواقع مسيحية كثيرة, باعطيك جزء منها في الرد القادم


----------



## MARSHIEL (6 نوفمبر 2005)

اوك

وانا انتظر ردك القادم !!!

تحياتى


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

http://www.eltareek.com/christian_sites.htm

http://mosab40.tripod.com/othersite/62.htm

http://www.stbishoy.8k.com/web.htm

*هيدي بعض من المواقع التي اذا تصفحتا لاح تلقى فيا دليل لمواقع مسيحية كثيرة* 

http://ca.geocities.com/churchdemiana/historydiv.htm

http://www.soc-wus.org/

http://www.bakhdida.com/Churches/NewTahira.htm
 *و هيدي مواقع كنائس سريان 
 اتمنى كون فدتك
 الرب يباركك*

اختك في المسيحية


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*وهذا الموقع هو لأطفالنا حتى يعرفوا المسيح الحقيقي و يروا عظمته- موقع اكثر من رائع: * www.InspirationalFilms.com


----------



## MARSHIEL (6 نوفمبر 2005)

مشكور باركك الرب

بس ممكن 

منتديات
تحياتى


----------



## المسيح و من بعده لا احد (6 نوفمبر 2005)

*أرسلتها لك على بريدك الخاص*
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## انسانية (4 ديسمبر 2005)

طيب ممكن اعرف مين اللي صمم الموقع؟ وهو ايش جنسيته؟

بليز حابة اعرف

وشكرا


----------



## My Rock (4 ديسمبر 2005)

انسانية قال:
			
		

> طيب ممكن اعرف مين اللي صمم الموقع؟ وهو ايش جنسيته؟
> 
> بليز حابة اعرف
> 
> وشكرا


انا الي صممت الموقع...


----------



## Messias (6 ديسمبر 2005)

ربنا يباركك و يزيدك معرفة 


الموقع تصميمه جميل


----------



## blackguitar (1 يناير 2006)

*اشتا على التصميم
متعملنا يا روك منتدى تعليمى للكمبيوتر والتصميمات الحلوة دى*


----------

